
Letter of Recommendation: U.S.G.S. Topographical Maps - prismatic
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-usgs-topographical-maps.html
======
gumby
I go through USGS topo maps at a pretty good clip (one of their many
advantages: batteries don't run out) and find the online alternative inferior
(among other reasons I can't print large versions and the offset printing of
the government ones is much better than what I can print at home). It's a
shame if the paper ones are really going away.

Maybe the private sector will pick up the slack but I'm not holding my breath.
The commercial trail maps you can buy aren't as good as the government ones.

